# stingrod



## unknown52 (Feb 17, 2011)

got a old sting i want to rat out.  but new to this.  lookin for a big, fat back tire for it.  any body know companies that do this.  

not every day wheels,  looking for something u might find on a 69 camaro (of course not as big) jacked up in the back and slammed to the floor in the front


----------

